# Algae Destroyer



## oozeman (Mar 21, 2005)

Has anyone tried Algae Destroyer Advanced. The fish and plant safe formula, I think it's a newer product. Any reports/testemonials?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

No, I have not... _Is there a reason that you are asking?_

If you are having algae issues... Please give info on your tank setup & water parameters. This way we can help you balance your tank so that you can get rid if the algae without using a algaecide.

A algaecide should only be used as a last resort, if at all.


----------



## jcolletteiii (Jan 30, 2005)

Ask a simple question, and WHUMP! The mallet of judgement gets hurled in your general direction. I think that this may be the ultimate source of many, many unasked questions - or unposted comments here. I know that it comes from a desire to help, and please don't be offended, but sometimes it just comes across as _preachy_.

I can't wrap my brain around the problem that many people here seem to have in adding one additional chemical to the giant mix of them added daily to our tanks. KH2PO4, K2SO4, KNO3, and lets not forget the new guy on the block, (although this one has done absolutely nothing for me...) C5H8O2, or glutaraldehyde. I use H2O2 as spot treatment routinely, because, yes - I have algae. _I also have the ideal nutrient ratios suggested by many of you_. My macros are ideal. My micros are ideal. My CO2 level is perfect. My plants grow like dandelions. I have adequate filtration, with adequate flow and current. My filter is cleaned twice monthly. Yet brown algae and green spot persist.

If an additional compound were to come to market that would be that all-in-one-miracle-algae-killing-plant-fish-and-invertebrate-friendly cure to furry green and brown stuff, I hazard a guess that its inventor would swiftly become quite financially independent. And I would join the line at the check-out counter with a gigantic grin on my face and happily part with the fee for this hypothetical product.

Sometimes, all that is wanted is that which is requested - a simple answer. So, with that in mind:

No, I haven't. Sounds interesting though. If you decide to give it a try, please let us know how it works.

-joe


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

jcolletteiii said:


> ... Yet brown algae and green spot persist...


Since you asked...  :biggrin:

Your CO2 is probably lower than you think and you don't have enough PO4 in there! ;-)


----------



## jcolletteiii (Jan 30, 2005)

Both my CO2 and PO4 levels are perfect. I have been checking just about every day. 3 x 2L. soda bottles routed through a fourth as a water bath to scrub the gas. 3 x 5.6KH x 10 (^.2) yields a consistent 27 ppm CO2, as my pearling plants attest. PO4 is always ~2ppm (which I've heard is an efficient way to combat green spot on glass...) ](*,)

Look, my goal in this post was not to offend anyone, I have learned a great deal here. I simply needed to opine my feelings with regard to this absurd anti-chemical algae thing. MY PLANTS GROW LIKE WEEDS! I STILL HAVE ALGAE! If the silver bullet becomes available, you can take it to the bank that _most_ of us would probably delight in its use, certain individuals excluded, of course. :axe:

-joe


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Joe, we all have to vent at times ;-) 

IMO... Some algae in a planted tank is natural, I don't think that anyone or very few people have a algae free tank. I know I don't, but the amount I have is very little. However, I would not go as far as you to say that my water parameters are perfect. I don't think that anyone can say what are perfect water parameters for one tank is perfect for another tank, I have found that out from my experience with my 3 tanks. For example: in one tank 10ppm of N03 may work perfectly but in another tank it may be 8ppm of N03, of coarse the P04 readings would also be different too. Some may say if you have algae than your readings on your water parameters are off, due to some reason like bad test kits (I'm not saying this about your readings, just to make it clear).

With all this said I was only trying to help out some one new that might feel that adding a algaecide is the only way to get rid of algae, maybe a ill informed store employee told the member this. I just want to make new people to this hobby aware that your first option to get rid of algae should be a balanced tank and a algaecide should be a last resort.


----------



## Rupert (Feb 22, 2005)

Tried everything? I came across this ultrasound device and was intrigued enough to request further information. They sent me some generic information on an aquarium model, but have yet to get some actual product pictures & product details.

Just seemed an interesting way to deal with a perennial discussion point.

http://www.consultimex.com/eng/aquasonic_info.html


----------

